# Puppia Harness for my 8 week puppy...



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I want to get a Puppia harness for my puppy Bella. But she is only 8 weeks old, and I haven't even taken her for walks yet, but want to soon. I hate the harnesses at Petsmart, and like the looks of this type. I don't think a small would fit at this point would it? I don't want to get an XS and have it fit for a month or so, then need to move up.

She is about 2 lbs. Her neck is 7 inches around, and chest is 9 inches around. Based on the measurements on the site, she won't fit the small at all, maybe the XS. If I got the XS, how long do you think it might fit? If I got the small, do you think it would fit anytime soon?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My girl is a bit over 2 pounds and I bought a similar harness in an XS at petmountain.com for this very reason. I think I paid under $10 for a pink mesh harness edged in black. Once she is a bit closer to a small (which she could wear for some time or forever depending her adult size) I have a pink polka dot puppia harness all picked out at a local pet boutique.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

You will definitely need an xs or xxs. A small puppia fits my adult chis. You will likely need 2-3 harnesses for her as she grows.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I just bought the XS harness with the matching leash. I prolly won't use it the next couple months since she's still so young and it's Winter. So maybe it'll fit better once Spring hits and we use it more. Thanks for your help..


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

It's still a good opportunity to introduce the harness, and then leash to her. Just put it on her inside and get her used to all of it while making it a fun and exciting time, that way when you can walk her outside, she won't have to deal with too many new things at once and will hopefully be excited about it!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The XS in that style you posted will fit up to around a 5-5.5 lb dog easily


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Dang, so It'll fit for awhile. She's expected to be around 7/8 lbs though, so we'll definitely have to get a small later.

I do plan on harnessing and leashing her around the house a little. Hopefully the harness fits her well enough to do it. I could always put her little sweater underneath it, that will add an inch or so..


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She sounds similar in size to my Trigger...he was around 2 lbs at 8 weeks and is around a 7 lb adult...he wore the x-small til around 5.5 lbs at which time his noggin was too big to fit thru the opening and I got him the small 

But yeah, it'll fit her at least til summer. The soner u get her used to wearing it the easier it will be to walk her in it later so your plan to harness and leash her in the house is good.'?::::::::::::::::::"


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

i've just got the xs puppia for tulula, infact it is the same one as you were showing. she is about 4lb, it fits her lovely.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

There is a brand called Trixie, that do a harness similar to the puppia, called "puppydog" .
I got one when Feo wasa pup because I didn't want to spend loads on a puppia when he would just grow out of it and it would get shoved in a drawer. Also the waist AND neck is adjustable unlike puppia, which is better for pups that are constantly growing xx


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Do you have a link to trixie?


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I just googled it.. this looks like it.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

So her XS harness and lead came today. It's a lil big.. lol. Her arms get stuck it in very quickly. I haven't tried it with her outfit underneath yet though. She won't be going for walks for another month or so anyways, besides in the house a little.

She is 9 weeks 2 days and 2 lbs 10 oz. by the way. I had to feed her a treat to make her stay still, or else she went crazy cuz of the harness, lol. Here are some pics-

























Like a minute after I let her run around on her own..


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Aww very cute, color goes great with her fur. She will grow into it in no time flat!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks! I like the color on her too!


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

Adorable!! I just ordered a small (Comfort Control by 4 Paws) mesh harness for Milo in Black. I always wanted one to replace his collar.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Aw i love it!! im just waiting on the same harness to come for my penny!!


----------

